# Sylvaticus morph guide sites



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok so I had a good site that showed close to all known morphs. But I can't find it... And I'm too lazy to search. If you have a good site please reply.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

This site has some good pics:
Eriks-Frogs
Doesn't list morph though. I think the sylvies are included under the histo tab.
Theres a contact option, he would probably ID them for you.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are some of them...










Just so you know, I have not updated my morph guides in a while, so things like the "Paru" morph of Sylvatica and the "Las Tangaras" morph of Histrionica are not included. I just don't have a lot of free time anymore. Sorry.

The thing to understand with Oophaga Sylvatica is that many of the morphs do not have distinct, easily recognizable patterns like frogs such as Tinctorius. A lot of the different Sylvatica morphs are random blotches of color, and can be easily confused with other morphs from completely different areas of their range. Just use the guides as a reference, not as the definitive source.

I just tried to represent the different locations as best as I could.

Here is the Oophaga Histrionica Guide as well, since they were once considered the same species. 












Also, Here is a German site detailing some of the morphs.
DendroBase.de


Happy Frogging!


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Where can I get those posters? 



-B


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

If anyone would like the full sizes of these guides in order to print out a poster for yourself, just PM me with your email address and I will send them to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool posters : )


----------



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

pm sent 9/5


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

And that is just the known morphs... There are many others yet to be seen and documented. 
Peter Keane


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Excellent job Andrew.. cudos to you!!.. 
Peter Keane



frogandtoad said:


> Here are some of them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

